# Best Liner shorts?



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

I was a huge fan of Club Ride baggies for years. Lately the liners have started rubbing the important parts raw. Esp on long hot rides. Even a new pair was no help. I finally narrowed it down to the mesh -which looks like the fabric on a screen door. I tried an old pair of Fox shorts with a much softer, finer mesh and did a 35mi dirt ride in full comfort. 

Many years ago I realized that the stitching around the padding in liner shorts can also rub skin raw over time. Finer stitching and a tapered edge on padding also makes for a better experience on long rides.

Many stores are closed now with Covid, including REI which has a fairly decent selection. So tactile shopping is restricted. Any rec's on comfy liners? Pearl Izumi used to be the gold standard, but I found their quality went down years ago, many local pals agreed -sorry PI. It gets darn hot here in summer. So breathability is key. Not feeling like I walked into a belt sander is even higher on the list. thnx.


----------



## Todd0131 (Dec 8, 2019)

I have tried a few, I live in TX so I ride in the heat too. Heard good things about Zoic, so I bought a pair and I’m not a huge fan. Oddly the best ones I have found are the liners that came with my Fox shorts.


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

Yeah, Zoic always rubs my taint raw. I have a pair from Endura that is ok, but nothing really beats Fox in my experience.


----------



## Todd0131 (Dec 8, 2019)

Yeah tough to beat the fox fo sho


----------



## Fairfaxian (Dec 10, 2004)

OK thanks Pals. Fox it is then. Anybody else care to opine?


----------



## mfa81 (Apr 1, 2011)

bibs for me, I have a few spec swat excellent chamois and storage for gels, bottle, tools, etc. I also have bibs from cuore which is excelent. before start using bibs I was a big fan of tld liners but I’m not sure they are sold without the shorts!

but I can’t really recommend spec swat pro bibs and cuore bibs (Cross Functional Liner Bib Short) enough! expensive but worth the money!


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I use Pearl izumi but just got their more expensive pair with a "better" pad. I think they are the cargo liners. The pad is thicker but it's actually less comfortable. 
I just got a sq labs saddle that is amazing so i ordered a pair of their liners. They are supposed to be thin and firm but won't be here until wed. We'll see.

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Miker J (Nov 4, 2003)

Hmmm. Turns out my favorite lines are Club Ride Woodchuck liners. I do plenty of 4 to 5 plus hour rides in them with no issues.


----------



## Mick-e (Apr 23, 2017)

Sq Labs
I have been using their saddles so I thought maybe their chamois was good too.
https://sqlab-usa.com/collections/clothing/products/sq-short-one10
At $90 it better be.
I just bought another one yesterday to take advantage of holiday sale.
At first I didn't like how long they were.
We're MTBers not roadies right?
But now I feel like my other chamois are too short.
I've got Fox, and Pearl, and these SQ are far above the rest, again at twice the price.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah sqlabs has 20% off right now. Of course 2 days after I placed my order....

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Taroroot (Nov 6, 2013)

Fairfaxian said:


> OK thanks Pals. Fox it is then. Anybody else care to opine?


Yikes, the liner in my older Fox shorts is the second worst liner I have. I use it for my 40 min commute if I've run out of liners. The worst liner is the lightweight MEC I picked up for said commute. Felt fine in fitting room. I gave it two rides, they were horrid, I think it'd be better to ride no liners than those! They will never be used again.
My favorite short liners are Patagonia. I have a Sugoi that I like but are worn out, but still use on occasion. My fave bibliners are a Sombrio I just got, followed by Specialized Swat. Oh yeah, I have a Club Ride bibliner that is pretty good and was inexpensive.


----------



## Shredmonkey (Jan 24, 2013)

I’m not the most knowledgeable on liners/chamois, usually something I pick up when I see em super cheap in the bargain bin. Through the years I’ve gone through many brands, Fox, Pearl Izumi, etc. Randomly picked up a some from Primal Wear some time ago and they have been the best I’ve owned so far. They’re stuff is mostly for roadies, but I’ve had my pair for about four years now with countless rides and washes and they’re still going strong with little signs of wear and have always been really comfortable. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

rain164845 said:


> Yeah sqlabs has 20% off right now. Of course 2 days after I placed my order....
> 
> Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


Any pointers on that 20% code? Only seeing the 15% one on their site for memorial day. Might have to give them a shot either way. Phoenix summer temps are back and my nether regions are not happy.


----------



## Nat (Dec 30, 2003)

The best liner I've bought was a pair made by Canari that REI had in their outlet on blowout sale. It was one of those oddball garments that were on huge discount because nobody bought them (who the hell is Canari?) and I think I paid like $14. It has a thin gel pad that's super comfortable and the right size/shape. One weird thing about their construction though is that the elastic in the leg openings bunch up so I have to stick my foot through the hole extra-carefully lest I snag a toe and end up on the floor.


----------



## ehayes (Jun 25, 2019)

I like Zoic, but not their "Essential" lines that come stock with some shorts. You need to get their better liners. I like the "Performance" and "Ultra" liners. They have 26% off at the moment. I can also attest their customer service is excellent.


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

The few liners I've tried I haven't cared for. I've just been using roadie shorts as a liner. Not quite as cool as liners, but they tend to work well.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

I just finished my first ride with the sqlabs liner and it was really great! Best liners I have tried out of fox, Pearl, garneau, etc. The mesh is super open and breathable and the padding is great. 10/10 

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## TraxFactory (Sep 10, 1999)

ehayes said:


> I like Zoic, but not their "Essential" lines that come stock with some shorts. You need to get their better liners. I like the "Performance" and "Ultra" liners. They have 26% off at the moment. I can also attest their customer service is excellent.


This is my finding as well, essential no bueno! They should really not even make them.

Ultra are soo nice...


----------



## Desertride (Nov 1, 2012)

For shorter rides I like the fox liners, but for long rides I wear a short inseam version of sugoi evolution roadie shorts under my baggies. Much better chamois.


----------



## rmac (Oct 26, 2004)

I picked up SQLabs’ saddle and liner - what a difference! Appreciate the recommendations from folks in this thread.


----------



## rain164845 (Jul 6, 2008)

Yep, big fan of the sq stuff after trying it!

Sent from my SM-G975U using Tapatalk


----------



## Le Duke (Mar 23, 2009)

Assos > everything else.


----------



## Veneto (Nov 3, 2017)

Assos bibs are the only bike shorts I own these days. They are more comfortable than anything else to include my old Rapha bibs. 

But for anything around tenish miles I just wear my Under Armour/Lululemon boxers.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

Picked up a pair of SQLabs liners with the 20% off coupon they ran over Father's Day weekend. Finally showed up and damn... I'm usually all about bibs under my shorts, but these have changed my mind. None of the bunching, slipping, or digging into the lard/gut that shorts liners normally come with, and EXTREMELY well ventilated/breathable. Really wasn't expecting the swiss cheese nature of the bulk of the material and given that triple digit temps are the norm for the next few months, a welcome surprise. Pad is a hell of a lot less bulky than most and does its job better than anything I've owned so far. Really just forget the liners are even there.

Kinda pricey at full retail, and even at 20% off, but I'll be adding more to the inventory for damn sure.


----------



## useport80 (Mar 6, 2008)

you guys are referring to the SQ-Short ONE10 model of sqlabs shorts correct? do you guys find that they run small or large? im right in the middle between medium and large. can't decide which ones to get.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

useport80 said:


> you guys are referring to the SQ-Short ONE10 model of sqlabs shorts correct? do you guys find that they run small or large? im right in the middle between medium and large. can't decide which ones to get.


im kinda anywhere from 34-36 waist depending on the product (usually closer to 36) and even in medium, these things have more than enough stretch to lean to the smaller. I kinda worry that large might have been kinda loose had I gone that route. And it isnt a constricting kinda stretch at all either, thankfully.


----------



## Gurpil23 (Jan 23, 2018)

useport80 said:


> you guys are referring to the SQ-Short ONE10 model of sqlabs shorts correct? do you guys find that they run small or large? im right in the middle between medium and large. can't decide which ones to get.


I got two pairs of the ONE10. 34 inch waist (post lockdown) and the large fits well. When I talked with them they mentioned their size is european, so upsize if in doubt. Really happy with these shorts and new SQ Lab 611 saddle.

Edit: I just see Thoreau on the previous post recommending medium. Mine are large and not super tight but good fit with no chaffing. Give SQ lab a call if in doubt, they were quick to respond when i called them


----------



## p0is0n0ak (May 17, 2007)

Based onthe love for SQ Labs liners on this post and my love of their saddles, I went ahead and tried a $90 liner. I was cautiously optimistic, but wow! These were by far the most comfortable liners I have ever tried. No pinching, no chaffing, no overloaded diaper feeling--just pure performance. These things literally disappeared. I came home and ordered 3 more pair.


----------



## andy f (Jan 13, 2004)

Le Duke said:


> Assos > everything else.


I find the Assos trail liners to be a little too bulky. Still better than anything else I currently own but i'll probably look elsewhere next time I'm in need. 7mesh, most likely.


----------



## Thoreau (Jun 15, 2017)

mountainbikeloco said:


> Based onthe love for SQ Labs liners on this post and my love of their saddles, I went ahead and tried a $90 liner. I was cautiously optimistic, but wow! These were by far the most comfortable liners I have ever tried. No pinching, no chaffing, no overloaded diaper feeling--just pure performance. These things literally disappeared. I came home and ordered 3 more pair.


I woulda done the same, but the coupon for 20% off was gone. They're great, but they're MORE great at 20% off =)


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

Yes, Club Ride change fabric on their two hour short (Gunslinger), I have the old and tried the new one, sent the new ones back, BUT, their three hour Woodchuck short is awesome, got two pair, truly an all day liner.

I have a few five to six hour rides in the Woodchuck and it’s was as good as it gets; any extended time cranking up and down single track is gonna cause some chaffing. I also use a little ass cream for the sensitive parts 👍


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

Fairfaxian said:


> Many years ago I realized that the stitching around the padding in liner shorts can also rub skin raw over time. Finer stitching and a tapered edge on padding also makes for a better experience on long rides.


Amen. And it drives me friggen crazy that none of the companies that make this stuff show you photos of how the pad is stitched into the shorts. SQ doesn't even show the actual pad, it's a rendering. 

I used to just buy all my roadie shorts at Performance because I could touch them in person. I bought a couple of their Ultra shorts on sale a few years ago, but now theyre gone and I need some new liners. I may try the woodchuck since the investment won't be a bad loss if they tear up my leg at the edge of the pad.

Found a pic of the woodchuck pad on Backcountry. That stitch pattern looks like trouble for me








This article has a great pic of the SQ - File is too big to post. The stitching looks far less abrasive. It's recessed into the edge of the pad and doesn't zig zag nearly as much. I'm ordering these
https://reviews.mtbr.com/2019-sqlab-bars-grips-saddle-and-chamois


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)

Any online dealers have good stick of the SQ's?

Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

WHALENARD said:


> Any online dealers have good stick of the SQ's?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) forge using Tapatalk


Their site has medium and large in stock. I'm medium so I just ordered from them. Free shipping in the US. VIP10 code for 10% off


----------



## Sanchofula (Dec 30, 2007)

92gli said:


> Amen. And it drives me friggen crazy that none of the companies that make this stuff show you photos of how the pad is stitched into the shorts. SQ doesn't even show the actual pad, it's a rendering.
> 
> I used to just buy all my roadie shorts at Performance because I could touch them in person. I bought a couple of their Ultra shorts on sale a few years ago, but now theyre gone and I need some new liners. I may try the woodchuck since the investment won't be a bad loss if they tear up my leg at the edge of the pad.
> 
> ...


I have a few pairs, no issues so far with abrasion from stitching, nice and comfy, good fabric and nice gel pad, liked them so much I bought a second pair; and I'm finicky.

I just looked the pics for the SQ Lab short and they appear to have the same stitching as all bike shorts.


----------

